# 7 for 19 Video (and 3 Satellite Tagged)!!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Check it out...

http://www.projecttarpon.com/PATresearch.html


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Fantastic! Congrats on your day, and thanks for putting the event together. It was a blast as usual.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I've watched this a few times now. It's a great video from a great day. I particularly like the part where the guy has to throw his cig overboard. Can almost read his mind..."oh no, not another one!"


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW....what day of great heart pumping action...i want to hook on to one someday....great video...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We'll the day certainly started off right. We left the dock and Tommy (the older gentlemen in the video) said, "I just want to see a tarpon." His son delivered. As we approached the first rolling school, Bryan, his son stood on the bow, casting rod in hand and said, "Let me know when to cast." A few moments later, KT said, "Let 'er rip." Less than five seconds later, on the very first cast, "FISH ON!!" Some days your the bug, some days your the windshield. Last Friday, we were the bug zapper. We were hot almost the entire day. Had a couple hour lull in the middle but thanks to Fronterhouse's call, we got back on the fish around 4:00 p.m. and started jumping them again. The Lowrance side scan was a huge help. It identifies fish and where the school is. It directs casting more accurately and lets me know which way to circle back on a school. The Winter Custom Yachts gas inboard is perfect for this type of fishing. 30-40 foot depths, on feeding fish, it is almost impossible to beat. Great part about it, the fishing was so fast and furious, I lost count. The anglers had to remind me of how many they fought and landed.... they were not about to forget that. First tarpon seen, first tarpon caught... when we got back to the dock we told them, "You better just quit tarpon fishing after today.... because everything from here on out is going to be a disappointment!" I bet they didn't listen and they'll be back out there soon enough.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Scott's right, and I can vouch for how unbelievable that day was because I was the lucky one standing on the bow of the Migration sight casting to rolling fish. It was my first ever Tarpon. Actually, that day I caught the first 5 Tarpon of my life and my Dad caught 2. He handed the rod off a couple of times on the fish caught trolling so we could get technical but you get the point. The smallest fish we caught was the first one of the day and was somewhere in the neighborhood of 80lbs (that's what I was told). They just kept getting bigger as the day went on and they seemed to be everywhere. At one point we had 3 BIG fish on at the same time and 2 were airborne simultaneously. It was surreal! I would like to again thank Scott and K.T. for that day! Scott, your boat is no doubt truly remarkable and one of a kind. I couldn't have been more impressed by your ability to catch fish. K.T., thanks again brother. I will never be able to repay you but we'll try to put on a good hunt for you later this month. I've attached a few pics for everyone. Since most of the folks on this board have seen Tarpon I'm including the pics of the tagged fish! I still can't believe it, 19 Tarpon jumped, 7 caught and 3 tagged!!!!!! I'll never forget that day, especially since I was able to share it with my Dad.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

More pics, sorry, can't help it.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jealous, very jealous. Congrats


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Great day! Great pics!w

1 foot seas Friday! Sat. / Sunday ???

TC


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Wow! That's great tarpon fishing anywhere. Good work.


----------



## 2manyboats (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow!! What a day


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

sad3smi want to hook up with one BAD..one day if i'm :shamrock:


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Way to go guys!! For those that don't know, Tom was best man at my wedding. A day like this could not happen to a nicer guy. Happy for all involved and just a tad jealous. Later, Aubrey


----------

